# Best 40 bucks I've ever spent...



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

This has got to be worth every penny..... :thumbup: 



















has a small crack above the right reverse light, but doesn't bother me....too great of a deal.

you can see the 97 nissan quest in the back and my 89 b12....gotta love a nissan... :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

got the se-l center eh? nice job! thats the best for right now. (a buddy of mine may be cookin up a real c/f piece :thumbup: )


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks nice
and you got a good deal :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dammit, I've been looking for one for a while now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> dammit, I've been looking for one for a while now.


you could just go vinyl on it.
but either way both will be fake


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think it would be kinda hard to get the contures of the panel, mainly around the trunk lock and the nissan emblum


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I think it would be kinda hard to get the contures of the panel, mainly around the trunk lock and the nissan emblum


????? its vinyl.............you just stick it on the stcok plastic peice.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yes, but the centerpiece isn't flat so I doubt it would lay very well overtop of the curves in on the piece.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> yes, but the centerpiece isn't flat so I doubt it would lay very well overtop of the curves in on the piece.


i have never personly used vynal but i have seen it done and it is extremly plyable. to get it to form to those oddities you use a heat gun, you heat up the part that needs to be stretched and then push and prod it into place...... its awsome stuff. i have seen vynal on more extreme surfaces then a simple "emblem rise" i dont think that would cause to much trouble. :cheers:


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

*Trunk Bar*

I think I am just going to paint my trunk bar Gloss Black. I'll post pics when I finish it. I'am in the process of painting my door handles and the nasty gray trim along across the side of my b14.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Mod_That_Sentra said:


> I think I am just going to paint my trunk bar Gloss Black. I'll post pics when I finish it. I'am in the process of painting my door handles and the nasty gray trim along across the side of my b14.


i painted mine black and then i clear coated it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Mod_That_Sentra said:


> I think I am just going to paint my trunk bar Gloss Black. I'll post pics when I finish it. I'am in the process of painting my door handles and the nasty gray trim along across the side of my b14.


I wouldnt mess with painting them. WHy dont you just remove them? All you have to do is pull them off. They are held on by 2 sided tape. It looks much cleaner with them removed. Oh and no there are no holes to fill if you remove them.
bdot it loos good, did you get it at a junk yard. that was a good deal.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> I wouldnt mess with painting them. WHy dont you just remove them? All you have to do is pull them off. They are held on by 2 sided tape. It looks much cleaner with them removed. Oh and no there are no holes to fill if you remove them.
> bdot it loos good, did you get it at a junk yard. that was a good deal.


if you remove the trunk bar, on a sentra you'll have a big empty spot. There are two holes where the trunk bar was (those holes are for the backup lights). When i removed mine , the car looked like shit with a big empty spot and holes in the middle. Painting that bar is the easiest thing ive done to my car i think. It only took me few minutes to take it off, few hours to paint it and let it dry and few minutes to put it back on. The car looks much better when the bar is painted to match the car.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I guess I should have been more clear. I was talking about the side impact moulding......lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh ok lol


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> I wouldnt mess with painting them. WHy dont you just remove them? All you have to do is pull them off. They are held on by 2 sided tape. It looks much cleaner with them removed. Oh and no there are no holes to fill if you remove them.
> bdot it loos good, did you get it at a junk yard. that was a good deal.


got it from the nissan dealership. i help out at my uncle's shop sometimes and i went to go get some parts and the guy was gonna throw it out so i said how much he was like 40...i was like sold...lol :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

very nice save....lol


----------

